# Missing Miso, Best Dog Ever



## Jjgibbs (Feb 1, 2012)

Every day I miss her. Every day I think of her. While I have a new puppy and I am sure he will be great, Miso was irreplaceable. I am just happy she is at peace and watching as we try to raise Gibbs just as good as her. Miso would have loved Gibbs and him just the same her. 

4/7/97 - 9/17/10


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

:rip: Miso... She was so beautiful. It's apparent she was very happy and comfortable ... so cute  

I just lost my baby boy Orson who was almost 13 years old and I'm completely lost right now so I know exactly how you feel. I know things will get a little easier but it's still the loss of such a good friend.... so..... it's understandable to still feel this way.

I am so sorry for your loss and I pray that it gets easier. I'm sure Gibbs will be a great addition to the family -- maybe he even has a little part of her in him. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful girl she was. Our first Shepherd was mostly white with the exception of one tan ear. We still miss her over 10 years later. We miss all of our furry family members, we have lost over the years. Their lives are just too darn short!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww. RIP Miso, what a beauty. Glad you have Gibbs to help ease things, though there is never a way to replace a dog.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Jjgibbs (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your posts. One can only hope Gibbs has a piece of her!!


----------

